# Oh still off topic how many times was the daemon redesigned?



## cliedoincognito (Jul 13, 2015)

I have seen many designs but other than the original beastie  iI still want the beastie.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 13, 2015)

The logo has been redesigned once as far as I know. From the 'unofficial' beastie mascot to what it is now.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/FreeBSD#Logo


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Jul 13, 2015)

I used to really despise the new design. I've grown accustomed to it but feel the new one lost all the character that make it unique and fun.


----------



## jrm@ (Jul 13, 2015)

You can be hipster-retro-cool with `loader_logo="beastie"` in /boot/loader.conf.


----------

